# Pretérito perfeito simples e composto



## jumpita

Estou a estudar espanhol (castelhano) e ainda não percebi bem quando usar o pretérito perfeito simples ou o composto.

Será que alguém me consegue esclarecer? Obrigada!


----------



## Outsider

Posso-lhe dizer o que sei:

- Varia um pouco com as regiões. Em certas zonas, só se usa o tempo simples; em outras só o tempo composto.
- No entanto, em espanhol padrão ambos se usam, e com sentidos diferentes.

O pretérito perfeito composto é o mais habitual, e usa-se para falar de um acontecimento passado que tenha relevância para o presente.

O pretérito perfeito simples é usado com menos frequência, para falar de um acontecimento passado e acabado que não traz consequências para o presente.

Leia também isto.


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> - Varia um pouco com as regiões. Em certas zonas, só se usa o tempo simples; em outras só o tempo composto.



Ainda bem, pois assim eu posso falar informalmente quase sempre o tempo simples sem me passar por estrangeira. 

Me parece que o "ha sido" pode funcionar como o nosso "tem sido", "vem sendo". Alguém me corrija se eu estiver errada.


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> Ainda bem, pois assim eu posso falar informalmente quase sempre o tempo simples sem me passar por estrangeira.


Dependendo da região, isso pode mas é fazê-la soar formal.



Alandria said:


> Me parece que o "ha sido" pode funcionar como o nosso "tem sido", "vem sendo".


Não é a mesma coisa. Não temos um tempo equivalente em português.


----------



## Breogan

jumpita said:


> Estou a estudar espanhol (castelhano) e ainda não percebi bem quando usar o pretérito perfeito simples ou o composto.
> 
> Será que alguém me consegue esclarecer? Obrigada!



* Pretérito perfeito simple* > acçao ocorrida em um pasado nao recente e distante da mente do falante.

"Llegó el avión con retraso aquel día, pero no recuerdo con cuánto." 

* Pretérito perfeito composto* > acçao ocorrida em um pasado, próximo ao presente, e em um tempo que ainda se prolonga até este.

"Hoy he salido de mi casa a las siete de la mañana" (Ainda non rematou o dia de hoje).


Perdao pelo meu português (e teclado)


----------



## Alandria

Breogan said:


> * Pretérito perfeito simple* > acçao ocorrida em um pasado nao recente e distante da mente do falante.
> 
> "Llegó el avión con retraso aquel día, pero no recuerdo con cuánto."
> 
> * Pretérito perfeito composto* > acçao ocorrida em um pasado, próximo ao presente, e em um tempo que ainda se prolonga até este.
> 
> "Hoy he salido de mi casa a las siete de la mañana" (Ainda non rematou o dia de hoje).
> 
> 
> Perdao pelo meu português (e teclado)



Por mim, você poderia escrever em galego se quisesse. Muitos galegos e portugueses até consideram o galego como variante da língua portuguesa...


----------



## Breogan

Alandria said:


> Por mim, você poderia escrever em galego se quisesse. Muitos galegos e portugueses até consideram o galego como variante da língua portuguesa...



Ou bem, o português variante do galego, nao? 

O problema é que ainda non demos com a norma gráfica, máis esa é outra história. 


Saúdos!


----------



## Outsider

Breogan said:


> "Hoy he salido de mi casa a las siete de la mañana" (Ainda non rematou o dia de hoje).


Vê, Alandria?


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Vê, Alandria?



Âhâ, Outsider! 

Breogan, obrigada!


----------



## Carlospalmar

Alandria said:


> Ainda bem, pois assim eu posso falar informalmente quase sempre o tempo simples sem me passar por estrangeira.
> 
> Me parece que o "ha sido" pode funcionar como o nosso "tem sido", "vem sendo". Alguém me corrija se eu estiver errada.


 
Alandria:

É verdade que o uso do pretérido indefinido (ou simple) vs. o pretérito perfecto (ou composto) depende das regiões, e do ênfase.

Uma dica: (a rule of thumb) é: use o pretérito indefinido (simple) (yo) hablé como em português. Mas veja bem que o pretérito perfecto (composto) yo he hablado, yo he comprado, etc. não funciona do jeito que o composto funciona em português. Mais um esclareceimento: Não se trata de formalidade vs. informalidade. Você pode usar o pretérito indefinido (simple) para situações ou textos formais como informais. Geralmente os falantes que usam o pretérito indefinido (simples) usam o composto para ênfase. Exemplo: a mai falando para o filho: Te he dicho que no comas tantos dulces, é mais enfático do que "Te dije que no comas tantos dulces" O tempo no pasado é igual. O pretérido perfecto (composto) também é usado para dar um sentimento subjetivo sobre o asunto oa qual se refere. He perdido las llaves y ahora no puedo entrar el departameto. vs. Perdí las llaves y ahora no puedo entrar al departamento. O primeiro exemplo é mais sujetivo do que o segundo, mais ambos referen-se ou mesmo fato. 
Espero ter ajudado. Espere as opinões dos otros falantes que usam o tempo composto para tudo ou quasi tudo. Por favor corrija meus erros em português.

Cumprimeto,
C.


----------



## Alandria

Carlospalmar said:


> Alandria:
> 
> É verdade que o uso do pretérito indefinido (ou simple) vs. o pretérito perfecto (ou composto) depende das regiões, e da ênfase dada.
> 
> Uma dica: (a rule of thumb) é: use o pretérito indefinido (simple) (yo) hablé como em português. Mas veja bem que o pretérito perfecto (composto) yo he hablado, yo he comprado, etc. não funciona do jeito que o composto funciona em português. Mais um esclarecimento: Não se trata de formalidade vs. informalidade. Você pode usar o pretérito indefinido (simple) para situações ou textos formais e informais. Geralmente os falantes que usam o pretérito indefinido (simples) usam o composto para ênfase. Exemplo: a mãe falando para o filho: "Te he dicho que no comas tantos dulces" é mais enfático do que "Te dije que no comas tantos dulces". O tempo no passado é igual. O pretérito perfecto (composto) também é usado para dar um sentimento subjetivo sobre o asunto ao qual se refere. He perdido las llaves y ahora no puedo entrar el departameto. vs. Perdí las llaves y ahora no puedo entrar al departamento. O primeiro exemplo é mais subjetivo do que o segundo, mas ambos referem-se ao mesmo fato.
> Espero ter ajudado. Espere as opiniões dos outros falantes que usam o tempo composto para tudo ou quase tudo. Por favor, corrija meus erros em português.
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> C.



Obrigada pelos esclarecimentos, Carlospalmar!


----------



## Carlospalmar

Alandria said:


> Obrigada pelos esclarecimentos, Carlospalmar!


 
Alandria:

Obrigado pelas suas correções.

Cumprimentos

C.


----------



## jazyk

Já que fomos infectados pelo bichinho das correções, aqui vai mais uma:



> mas ambos referem-se ao mesmo fato.


Mas ambos se referem ao mesmo fato. Os pronomes indefinidos (tudo, todo, qualquer, ambos, etc.) exigem próclise.

Jazyk


----------

